# Booster shots for a 2 yr old?



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

We took Palla in to get spayed on Tues. It in it self was almost $300. I wanted her vaccinations done also. 
The vet called and said the while doing the surgery they noticed a 'clicking' in her hips and said she might have HD. So while she was out it was suggested to be a good time to do an xray ($100) 
So we go to pick Palla up and we are told that according to Palla's records she never had her boosters completed when she was a pup.
We at the time were going to another clinic and have changed vets to this clinic.
I recieved a phone call yesterday saying that she should come in for her booster in 3 weeks. 
If she dosen't get it then the vacs won't work. ????? Except for the rabies which would be OK.
I went in for a simple spay and vacs and all these things seem to be coming up all of a sudden. Palla seems healthy?
My question, if a dog doesn't get the proper boosters with the vacs not work?
What about all the shelter dogs with no history at all? Should they be treated like a puppy and get all shots?
Loki was a stray before I got him, will the vacs he had last year not do him any good either?

So here is my question.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

My advice? get the hip x-rays and do titers only from here on out. And I would find a new vet. Sounds like "maybe" your vet is having trouble with her mortgage payments or something.

Boosters are given as puppies to make sure that they are overriding the mothers immunity.. I am probably not saying that right but my head is still VERY fuzzy this morning. Hopefully someone can come in and say it correctly.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok, I've heard the term titers before but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've never heard that about boosters before!!! I agree I would consider finding another vet.

I always follow my vet's protocal for vaccinating puppies and adults (every 3 years for the adults). I never get lepto or KC (except Slider was forced to get the KC when I had to board him at the vet's last month - pissed me off - my regular kennel doesn't require the KC). If we had lepto reported in this area, yes I would get them vaccinated for it.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Titers is blood work to check for immunity. I gave Gracie her full round of puppy shots (actually she got one extra because her old vet wouldn't accept the first shot from the breeder since there was not a vet certficiate with it) and her one year old booster. She has gotten her rabies vaccine. I titered her and it showed "high immunity" for parvo and distemper so NO SHOTS FOR GRACIE this year!!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I always get the full spectrum, including the lepto because we are up north and they are constantly in contact with the lake water and critter poop. I get KC because it is required for classes and after going through a dose of KC after adopting Loki last year I'm glad they were vaccinated ahead of time.
I don't do guardia and I'm glad now that I hear the vaccine dosen't work.
We are required by law to get our dogs vac. (rabies) every year.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

So does anyone know if it can be titers can be done in Canada?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Titres can be done in Canada no problem. Check your municipality - the rabies regulations may have changed. Many are accepting the 3 year vaccination for rabies now. My vet is suggesting shots on a rotating cycle, doing a couple each year over 3 years rather than the whole panel at once. Needs more bookkeping on owners parts to keep track of what is due.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Vets love to over-vaccinate.

I only do titers, my dogs never need "boosters".

My vet is holistic and, starting year 1, will do titers every other year. If you want the shots, sure you can get them, but there's always a risk and studies have shown they are not necessary, and possibly harmful. 

(If the titers should ever come back low, then my vet will give the booster for free.)

I'm certain that Palla does not need a booster. And you don't need to check the titers for at least another year. Don't bother with them this year. 

http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: crabbyI always get the full spectrum, including the lepto because we are up north and they are constantly in contact with the lake water and critter poop. I get KC because it is required for classes and after going through a dose of KC after adopting Loki last year I'm glad they were vaccinated ahead of time.
> I don't do guardia and I'm glad now that I hear the vaccine dosen't work.
> We are required by law to get our dogs vac. (rabies) every year.


I would be looking for a new vet pronto. 

First of all, how many series of shots (and at what age) did you dogs have originally, as a puppy?

You are NOT required in Ontario to have your dogs vaccinated for rabies every year! Here are all of the facts: http://www.siriusdog.com/rabies-vaccination-ontario-regulations-law.htm If your dog is given a 3 year vaccine (which you MUST request) then you are required to get the vaccine again in three years. 

My dog Basu was vaccinated every year for rabies and everything else until I got him at age 4.5. He had vaccinosis (because of over-vaccinating) and it caused him so many health problems. He also had a reaction to his rabies vaccine at age 5 so after that I only titered him. He never had another vaccine. 

What were the results of the hip x-rays?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Unfortunately, I am 99% sure rescue does ARE re-vaccinated for everything if they come in without a history.

My old vet harassed me about shots every time I went in. I always told them I am not doing anymore shots and we can titer in a few years but it didn't stop their harassing me. I decided it was time to find a new vet







The one I found is not a holistic vet per se, but she is more open to it and is fine with titers.
That wasn't the only reason I switched, but it was a big part of it and I am happy I did!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I would switch vets. 

They are already being shady by saying the vacs will not work if she isn't boosted in 3 weeks. 

Also I wonder what he means by hearing a clicking in her hip while doing surgery. Those must be very loud clicks! And I am not sure what he is doing so Palla's hips were clicking. 

My GSD was 'clicking' on and off for a while while she was a youngster. Took her to the vet. I was told it would pass. And it would only click when she walked. When the vet moved her legs, no clicks at all. 

Anyway, let us know what the hip xrays say. I have been told on the forum to go to a specialist to get them done, for the positioning of the dog is important. 

Hope Palla feels better soon. This is a big surgery. My 1.5 yr old female is due to be spayed soon, and I am a nervous wreck! 

~Rei


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Unfortuneatly with 4 dogs and 3 cats what ever vet we go to they all seem to have dollar signs in there eyes. We've changed vets twice before, the ones we left last fall to come to this one was really nickle and diming us. 
I guess we'll have to start shopping around again.

One of the reasons we decided not to put off the spaying any longer is because Palla got in an argument with Loki which in turned started a fight after me getting involved trying to break it up.
Palla got Loki's canine right through the muzzle and had blood spurting out and running out her nose. I put pressure on it and got it stopped and applied ice. OK, let me say this happened up north and I called the vet to find he was off the island and wouldn't be back till Monday (this was Friday evening) so my next call was to my vet down here who in turn told me I would have to hurry in to the nearest vet to get her on antibiotics ASAP as the swelling said she had was probaly due to infection settng in. Even though I did describe again that this had just happened and that it was a deep wound.
Needless to say after a 8 hr drive and the fact that I was on my second beer I had no intentions of driving another 2 1/2 hrs to the nearest vet.
Somehow Palla managed to survive with out the drugs. But I did make an apiointment for a spaying while on the phone with them.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh sorry.
The X-ray. She showed us a picture in the book of what perfect hips should look like, although Palla's aren't text book perfect she said that they were good and she might have a bit of artheritis when she gets old.
Then she said that we could start giving her suppliments in about another year?
She never did explain what the 'clicking was from. And to be truthful we were distracted by the fact that #1 she didn't have HD and #2 that she needed booster shots.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: crabbyOh sorry.
> The X-ray. She showed us a picture in the book of what perfect hips should look like, although Palla's aren't text book perfect she said that they were good and she might have a bit of artheritis when she gets old.
> Then she said that we could start giving her suppliments in about another year?
> She never did explain what the 'clicking was from. And to be truthful we were distracted by the fact that #1 she didn't have HD and #2 that she needed booster shots.


Get a copy of the x-rays and post them up here. And it's never too early to start supplements.









I hope there are no more fights--that sounds terrible!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I didn't know I could get copies of xrays! What do I just ask them for them?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Take a digital pic of them on their lightbox. Then you can upload them here.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks, I'll see what I can do this week.


----------

